# Show in RI



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

There's a Reptile show in RI on the 31st. I'm really looking forward to going & figured I'd see if anyone else is going.  I've provided the link for anyone interested: MRC Reptile Spectacular
I'm so excited because it's my first show.


----------

